

Scientists Want to Rebuild Tesla Tower to Solve World's Energy Crisis - computerdoc
http://www.messagetoeagle.com/articles1/teslatowerrebuildtry.php

======
Frenchgeek
"See also:

Did Nikola Tesla Unintentionally Detect Signals From Another Civilization?"

Okay... Back away, slowly...

Do not make any threatening gesture.

